# Grainerys on the Ohio River



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Have any of you guys tried fishing these yet? I was down near Lawrenceburg, Indiana on Tuesday and couldn't help but notice a barge being loaded up with that looked like corn. Directly next to the pylons was a clear spot on the bank, which looked like was accessable to the public for fishing.

I have been highly considering getting my Indiana fishing license on account of the fact that fishing down here in SW Ohio is down right awful. The White Water river in Indiana looks awsome for smallies, but after seeing this grainery it got me thinking about carp. In the next few weeks, as the water warms and I have some free days I plan on picking up a fishing license for a Indiana for a few days and testing the waters over there to see if it's worth my money. Hopefully they let the public fish there at the spot I saw, if I can fish it there is a Wal-Mart right down the road to get licenses from.

I'm sure I can talk crappielooker into hitting this spot up with me, if any else of you are interested let me know and we'll try to set something up. I'll be free on Sunday/Monday/Thursday for the rest of the Spring after next week.

If all else fails, and we can't fish that spot there are a lot of tribs in that neck of the woods that have to hold carp.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

you know i'm always up for that..lol..especially when they pre-chum the spot for ya naturally already..  
when are we goin?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

If im correct thats the same one Bob(rrbski) was talking about long ago. I think he fished by it with one of the cat guys in Cinn. from thier boat(for cats) but said it looked perfect for CARP.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

lotsa cats ehh?? hey..i dont wanna get into the negative score when i go there..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

negative score..lol..heck those are bonus fish buddy..lol

Scott


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

It may be in Aurora, both towns are right next to each other. Lets let the weather warm up a bit, and I'll see if I can find more info on it before we go.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

bonus.. sure it is when u have some cutbait on the hook..not maize..  
whats the bank look like?? do we need rod pods or bankstick will do?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, that place holds cats and probably alot of carp.A bunch of us were cattin the Ohio, Bob included, and there was talk about this very subject. There are some of the Ohio river guys who do fish that area........ CATKING


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

we still need IN lic. to fish this place?? even tho we are fishing in the ohio river??


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

crappielooker said:


> we still need IN lic. to fish this place?? even tho we are fishing in the ohio river??


 You might not need a license as long as it is the ohio river that you are fishing (I know that is how it works with ohio and kentucky, anyway). I'm game...


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

That's in Aurora, and you need a Indiana license. If anyone needs more info PM me and I'll get back to ya. If AK goes I'll in, he's a nut!!

Sliprig


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anyone know if its a spot that carp hold in? It seems logical! 

And yes I know we'll need IN licenses.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

fishman..why dont WE go and find out for ourselves..


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

AK. you have mail.

Sliprig


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

OOOOh what did your mail say


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

he said its full of snags.. and deep out from there.. 
pretty much it..


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom.... I'll go fish there with ya sometime  Dont worry I'll even try to catch another species and I'll still end up with carp


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

oh maan..whatever you do..don't let zfish give you any directions to anywhere..


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey I wasnt going to give directions.  I said Id meet up with ya'll lol.. That is after I find the place LOL


----------

